# Dang thieves



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Suburban got broke into last night in my driveway. 
Stole my bow and some tools.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I could not sleep at night with my bow in a vehicle. Sorry dude. Good luck finding it.


----------



## JustaMullet (Oct 31, 2008)

*Thieves*



Josh5 said:


> Suburban got broke into last night in my driveway.
> Stole my bow and some tools.


Yepper, I was park at Zio's under lights and someone took my Matthew Z3....Good news is my new Z7 is awesome!:brew:


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Man I hate to hear that. Its one of those things that run your blood hot. My moms care got broken into last week during the middle of the day while we were at a seminar in Houston. Good luck getting everything taken care of.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I could not sleep at night with my bow in a vehicle.


No joke, gun, bow or my favorite hunting knife...I'd go nuts knowing it wasn't in the house.

Hope you get it all sorted out.

TH


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Should of taken it inside. just saying


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I hear ya'. I think I was needing a little lesson on taking care of business in a timely fashion. Won't happen again. 

So much for a gated community. They just drove through the gate....breaking it.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Once I inherited a Banjo... it was a sorry instrument.. I couldn't play it... Mom wouldn't let me sell it because it came from family...
I drove down to DeerBrook Mall and left it in the back of my truck hopin someone would steal it while we watched a movie.

When we came out, someone had put another one in the bed of my truck...

**** Music Lovers!


----------

